# Neuer PC Katze im Sack?



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Hallo,

Habe mir heute einen neuen Desktop PC zugelegt. Nun weiß ich nicht ob er mich gut beraten hat oder mir die Katze im Sack verkauft hat.
Vielleicht kennt sich damit jemand aus oder ob ich ihm wieder zurück bringe habe den noch nicht ausgepackt. 


Prozessor:

Intel® Core™ i5-3450 Prozessor (3,10 GHz mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0 bis zu 3,50 GHz, 6 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)


Arbeitsspeicher:

4 GB DDR3-RAM


Grafikkarte Hersteller:

AMD


Grafikkarte:

HD 7470


Festplattentyp:

S-ATA


Festplattenkapazität:

1 TB


Prozessor-Taktfrequenz:

3,10 GHz


Cache-Speicher Typ:

Smart Cache


Betriebssystem:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


Anzahl installierter Festplatten:

1


Gesamter Speicherplatz in GB:

1.000 GB


Prozessor-Taktfrequenz mit Turbo:

bis zu 3,50 GHz


Soundkarte:

ALC892 8-channel HD Audio CODEC


Kartenleser:

6-in-1 Kartenleser


Laufwerk:

DVD±RW


Blu-ray Laufwerk:

Nein


Speichertyp:

DDR3-SDRAM


Arbeitsspeicher-Konfiguration:

2 x 2 GB


Speichergeschwindigkeit:

1.333 MHz


Prozessor-Marke:

Intel


Prozessor-Nummer:

i5-3450


Prozessor-Modell:

Core


Anzahl Prozessorkerne:

4


Chipsatz:

H61


Grafikspeicher dediziert:

1 GB


verbaute Plätze:

2


Grafikspeichertyp:

DDR-3


Gesamter verfügbarer Grafikspeicher:

1 GB


Anschlüsse:

6 x USB 2.0, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio - Line in (Audio in/Mikrofon in), Audio - Line out (Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher), Audio - Surround Out, S/PDIF-Out - Coaxial, Ethernet


Rotationsgeschwindigkeit:

7.200 U/min


Cachegröße:

6 MB


Prozessorsockel:

1155


Gesamtanzahl Steckplätze:

2


Schreibgeschwindigkeit:

24x


max. unterstützter Speicher:

8 GB


Unterstützte Flash-Speicherkarten:

MS, MS Pro, MMC, SD, SDHC, XD


Soundmodus:

7.1. Surround Support



Ethernet Übertragungsrate:

10/100/1.000 Mbit/s


Leistung Netzteil:

300 Watt


----------



## Milch-Mann (26. September 2012)

Die Frage ist ja: Wie viel hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

599€ waren das.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Relativ teuer ... 4GB RAM sind relativ wenig und auch die Grafikkarte ist jetzt nicht wirklich grandios. 

Was mich auch etwas stutzig macht:
_max. unterstützter Speicher: 8 GB_

Das klingt eher nach einem günstigen Board.


----------



## Milch-Mann (26. September 2012)

Das hört sich dann ziemlich nach der berühmten Katze an.
Der i5 ist zwar einer aus der neusten Generation, allerdings dort der "kleinste". Der 2500k aus der Vorgängergeneration (Sandy-Bridge) bringt teilweise noch mehr Leistung als dieser. 
Desweiteren ist nur eine HD 7470 (ist das nicht ein Mobilchip?^^) verbaut, OnBoard sowie es scheint.
Dazu noch der mittlerweile alte H61-Chipsatz.
Da wäre es einfacher bei einem Versandhaus die Komponenten einzeln zu bestellen und, sofern Du selbst nicht tätig werden kannst/willst, diesen auch zusammenbauen zu lassen.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

hmmm >.< Also kann man dazu dann sagen Preis Leistung nicht gut...

Und ich habe noch gefragt ob das OnBoard ist und der meinte nee -.-


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Milch-Mann schrieb:


> [...]
> Da wäre es einfacher bei einem Versandhaus die Komponenten einzeln zu bestellen und, sofern Du selbst nicht tätig werden kannst/willst, diesen auch zusammenbauen zu lassen.


... oder eben zusammenbauen zu lassen gg. einen Betrag X. 

Hardwareversand.de bietet diesen Service für 20 EUR an, da kann man nicht meckern. Für 600 EUR stellen dir unsere Spezialisten, Hallo Herbboy!, sicherlich was besseres zusammen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Avarin schrieb:


> hmmm >.< Also kann man dazu dann sagen Preis Leistung nicht gut...
> 
> Und ich habe noch gefragt ob das OnBoard ist und der meinte nee -.-


 
Die HD 7470 ist auch keine 'OnBoard' Grafikkarte, aber das verwendete Mainboard mit dem H61 Chipsatz bietet dir die Möglichkeit die integrierte GPU Einheit des i5 Prozessors nutzen zu können.

Es tut dir ja nicht weh ... aber wirklich nützlich ist es nicht, denn du hast mMn keine Möglichkeit hier 'on the fly' zu schalten.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Okay gut das ich das "Ding" noch nicht aufgemacht habe... Naja sehr kompetent kam der mir auch nicht gerade vor...


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Es tut dir ja nicht weh ... aber wirklich nützlich ist es nicht, denn du hast mMn keine Möglichkeit hier 'on the fly' zu schalten.[/QUOTE]

on the fly??? sagen wir mal so habe eher das prob. einen zusammen zu stellen, zusammenbauen okay würde ich denke ich mal hinbekommen oder wie ihr gesagt habt zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit zwischen integrierter Grafik, sprich als OnBoard, und deiner normalen Grafikkarte hin- und herzuschalten.

Bei Laptops ist diese Technik z.B. verbreitet, funktioniert aber eher durchwachsen.

Sinn der Sache ist natürlich eine geringere Lärmbelastigung und ein reduzierter Stromverbrauch. Nur funktioniert das hin- und herschalten im Betrieb, 'on the fly', nicht wirklich (gut).

Hast du denn schonmal einen PC zusammen gebaut? Eigentlich ist es wirklich ziemlich einfach, aber wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat, würde ich lieber die besagten 20 EUR in die Hand nehmen und das machen lassen. Spart dir Zeit und vorallem Nerven.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Nö habe ich nicht aber es gibt immer ein erstes mal  aber wenn du sagst ich soll es lassen okay, dann versuch ich da doch vielleicht 20€ mehr dann fürs zusammen zu zahlen.


----------



## Milch-Mann (26. September 2012)

Wenn Du es Dir selbst zutraust, kannst Du es ja gerne versuchen  Selbstverständlich kann alles auf Anhieb funktionieren - aber wenn es Probleme gibt würdest Du dir wünschen doch den Service genutzt zu haben


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, es macht Spass & geht leicht von der Hand. Nur wenn mal was nicht funktioniert, dann hat man häufig(er) ein Problem ... ansonsten fragst du einfach einen Freund bzw. Bekannten? Jeder kennt immer einen, der gut mit PCs kann.

Hast du denn die Möglichkeiten den PC zurückzugeben bzw. vom Kauf zurückzutreten? So wie ich es gerade verstanden habe, steht der komplette PC noch eingepackt (?) bei dir zu Hause?!


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Richtig. der steht hier noch verpackt. Klar kann ich den zum Anbieter zurückgeben  ist mein gute recht und wie gesagt der ist noch verschlossen.

Nachtrag: kennen schon aber die wohnen alle weiter weg >.<


----------



## Chemenu (26. September 2012)

Ich würd den PC auch zurück geben. Die "Grafikkarte" bzw. Chip ist wirklich nur eine schwache Mobile GPU.  Spielen ist damit nicht wirklich möglich. Und ich denke Du möchtest auch ab und zu spielen, sonst wärst Du wohl nicht hier.^^ 
Dank dem vermutlich billigen 300 Watt Netzteil kann man da später nicht mal einfach eine stärkere Grafikkarte nachrüsten. Das Mainboard ist auch schon älter und bietet daher z.B. keine SATA-III Anschlüsse, d.h. eine schnelle SSD nachträglich einzubauen wäre zwar möglich aber wenig sinnvoll. 
Unterm Strich kann man sagen: Der PC ist, gemessen an der verbauten Hardware, zu teuer und nicht zukunftssicher, da Dir die Hardware keine Möglichkeiten lässt das System zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufzurüsten.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Na dann Danke ich euch allen erstmal, warte noch auf meinen Träger  und bring den dann gleich wieder zurück. @Chemenu ab und an ehm, jap ich spiele viel am Rechner, meiner ist jetzt 5 Jahre und naja mehr brauche ich nicht sag. War doch gut das ich erstmal Kenner gefragt habe, als den Verkäufer  zu glauben . Würde dann denke ich mal nachher wieder da sein um Rat zu suchen für die Zusammenstellung


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Avarin schrieb:


> Richtig. der steht hier noch verpackt. Klar kann ich den zum Anbieter zurückgeben  ist mein gute recht und wie gesagt der ist noch verschlossen.


Warum sollte das *dein gutes Recht* sein? 

Es gibt in Deutschland kein allgemeines Rückgaberecht. Das, was man so hört mit 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, bezieht sich auf Fernabsatzgeschäfte, d.h. Bestellungen im Katalog bzw. Online.

Du meintest oben, du wurdest beraten ... das klang für mich jedenfalls nach "Ladengeschäft". Hier hast du kein Recht auf Umtausch, sondern bist auf die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen.

Das ist übrigens einer der Gründe, warum ich die meisten Sachen bei Amazon.de bestelle ... auch wenn die manchmal ein paar EUR mehr kosten, hab ich hier min. 14 Tage, i.d.R. jedoch 30 Tage oder mehr Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. September 2012)

Dann muss er halt einen auf bemitleidenswert im Sinne von "Meine Katze ist gestorben und ich muss für die Beerdigung aufkommen" machen und dann klappt der Umtausch sicher.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Ich erinnere mich da noch ganz dunkel an meine "Jugend", wo ich eine Grafikkarte bei JE Computer gekauft habe. Die Betreiber sind quasi "Franchise"-Unternehmen, d.h. sie handeln im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Kosten.

Jedenfalls wollte er die Grafikkarte, den Grund weiß ich nicht mehr ( sie war aber nicht defekt ), nicht mehr zurücknehmen. Die Verpackung sei bereits geöffnet und das würde man sehen ... blablabla. Der hat sich jedenfalls bockbeinig gestellt und leider zu Recht.

Wenn man so einen PC hingegen beim Händler kauft, wo man jahrelang Kunde ist bzw. dies eine große Kette, wie z.B. Saturn, MM etc., ist, dann dürfte das wirklich kein Problem darstellen.

Vorallem nett und höflich sein ... ich glaub, darum ist die ganze Sache bei mir gescheitert!


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Also Kunde bin ich da ja schon Jahrelang. Habe meinen ersten Rechner auch dort gekauft, Bekannte hatte auch mal ein falschgekauftes Weihnachtsgeschenk zurück gegeben und hat ihr Geld wieder bekommen. Oder ich geh einfach hin sage ich wurde falsch beraten und bin mit dem Produkt unzufrieden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. September 2012)

Falsche Beratung wäre ja schon eine Kritik an dem Laden und kommt sicherlich nicht gut an.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Nein das mache ich denke ich mal nicht. Klar bin ich nett mir fällt da was ein, wie mein Auto ist kaputt oder so was, aber ich denke mal bekomme da bestimmt keine prob. zumindest hoffe ich


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

Also, es ist so: für 600€ kriegst Du nen PC, der für Spiele viel besser ist. MIt DER Grafikkarte ist der PC nämlich echt schwach für Gaming, sofern Du "richtige" Vollpreisspiele machst und nicht nur Browsergames oder so "Puzzlespiel" usw. 

Ist der PC denn mit Windows? Dann ist der Preis schon okay, aber für das Geld würde ich - wenn es um Spiele geht - dann lieber eine günstigere CPU nehmen, dafür eine bessere Grafikkarte. Schau mal hier: Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - 5 Rechner für die kommenden Spiele-Blockbuster der PC für 500€ mit Intel, der ist für Spiele schon viel stärker. Win7 als System Builderversion kostet dann nochmal ca 80€. Wenn Du da ca 100€ drauflegst, kannst Du als CPU ebenfalls den i5-3450 nehmen, wobei man 100 weitere Euro insgesamt lieber in die Graka stecken sollte, also: lieber der Pentium G870 und eine zB AMD 7870 oder 7950 nehmen als nen i5-3450 mit "nur" einer AMD 6870.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

SO bin wieder da. Bin echt froh das ich vorher gefragt habe hier. Er hat ihn ohne Prob. genommen konnte es nicht verstehen das ich gesagt habe, dass der Rechner nicht für meine Ansprüche reicht. 

Habe ihn noch gesagt das ich mir den Rechner zusammenstellen lasse. Er meinte nur das ich unter 150€ kein Betriebssystem bekommen werde und mit nem Gehäuse wäre ich schon zusammen bei 210€...  Er hat dann noch zum Schluss gemeint das wir uns wieder sehen werde. Denke da bin ich hier besser aufgehoben als dort. Noch mal vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Schau dann gleich mal auf der Seite und werde mich dann ggf. nochmal melden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

150€ für windows? Also, entweder Abzocke, oder er hat selber keine Ahnung ^^   du kriegst Systembuilder-Versionen von win7 für 80€ - das sind normale Vollversionen, nur dass Du keinen Anspruch auf PERSÖNLICHE Beratung von Microsoft hast. Updates und telefonische Aktivierungsmöglichkeit hast Du natürlich trotzdem kostenfrei.

Und mit Gehäuse 210€ ? Dann hat er auch von Gehäusen keine Ahnung, denn dann müsste ein Gehäuse ja mind 60€ kosten - es gibt aber ab 30€ schon absoulut solide Gehäuse mit mind 1 Lüfter schon dabei.


----------



## Milch-Mann (26. September 2012)

Avarin schrieb:


> Er meinte nur das ich unter 150€ kein Betriebssystem bekommen werde und mit nem Gehäuse wäre ich schon zusammen bei 210€...


 
Und sowas nennt sich dann Beratung. Ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass man PCs nicht in einem Elektronikmarkt kauft.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Ja das habe ich da auch festgestellt.

Ich will schon einige Spiele damit zocken. Mein Aktuellstes Spiel ist zur zeit Die Sims 3 und naja da sagt mein Rechner nun eben ich will nicht mehr. Unbedingt nach 3 Jahren einen neuen will ich mir nicht zulegen und eventuell Diablo3 will ich dann irgendwann auch noch zulegen also bischen was sollte er dann schon her machen


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

Also, dafür würden die 500€-PCs aus dem verlinkten Artikel völlig reichen, dazu dann win7 - dann bist Du bei ca. 600€. Als CPU vlt. auch den i5-3450 nehmen, dann bist Du bei 700€. Und bei den Grafikkarten kannst Du statt der AMD 6870 (140-150€ ) auch für ca 170€ eine AMD 7850 nehmen, 210€ eine AMD 7870, 260€ eine AMD 7950 - die sind alle jeweils ihren Preis wert. Bei Nvidia gibt es die GTX 660 für ca 200€ und die GTX 660 Ti für ca 260€ - die sind auch gut, aber bei AMD bekommst Du für das Geld etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## Avarin (26. September 2012)

Also nach nen bischen suchen und machen und wurscheln habe ich da nun nen zusammengestellten für 651,85

Intel Pentium Dual-Core G870 Box, LGA1155   75,68

Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V, Intel B75, ATX   77,69

8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)   39,45

Cooltek K2 - Rev. C Full Black - Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil  31,55 evtl.

Thermaltake Hamburg 530W    39,38

Toshiba DT01ACA Series 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s  64,76

Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7261S LS, SATA, schwarz, bulk    23,09

Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express   218,38

und dann eben noch das betriebssystem win 7 
und das eben alles bei hardwareversand.de sind dort recht günstig wie ich das gesehen habe


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2012)

Jo, das ist eine gute Zusammenstellung - und in nem Jahr oder auch erst in 2-3 Jahren kannst Du dann auch noch ne bessere CPU einbauen, ne bessere Graka irgendwann sowieso. 

bei Win7 nimm die Version mit 64bit. Und wenn Du gerne einen eher leisen PC haben willst, dann bestell noch nen CPU-Kühler für 15-25€ dazu, zB der EKL Sella  http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/51759/Alpenf%C3%B6hn+Sella+-+92mm%2C+AMD+Intel.article  ist für seinen Preis sehr gut.


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

... macht es dann aber nicht mehr Sinn auf ein AMD System zu setzen? 

Ich finde ein DualCore im Jahr 2012 doch etwas ... äh ... veraltet? Wenn der so konfigurierte PC finanziell völlig am Limit ist, würde ich persönlich eher zu einem AMD Quadcore greifen.

Ich habe gerade mal bei Hardwareversand.de geschaut:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27814&agid=1242
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48267&agid=1232
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48850&agid=1193

Das Paket kostet ~220 EUR, beim Mainboard ist sicherlich noch Luft. Ich bin halt nur mit Gigabyte sehr zufrieden, alle meine Kanzlei PCs sind damit ausgerüstet. Privat nutz ich seit Jahrzehnten nur Asus ... gab es auch noch nie Probleme.

Low Profile RAM ist z.B. dann interessant, wenn du einen anderen, größeren Lüfter montieren willst. Ich musste z.B. gekauften RAM schonmal umtauschen, weil dieser auch solche hässlichen großen Headspreader zur Wärmeabfuhr hatte & das nicht gepasst hat mit meinem riesigen, aber sehr leisen, Lüfter.


----------



## Avarin (27. September 2012)

Guten Morgen. Das mit dem CPU Kühler ist ne gute Idee habe in meinem auch einen. Habe heute morgen nochmal bischen geschaut bei einem Anbieter bei uns und mir da noch einen 2. zusammen gestellt.

8GB TM Memory 2x4GB Kit DDR3 1333MHz retail 

1000GB Toshiba DT01 7200U/Min 64MB SATA III 3,5"

Pioneer DVR-219LBK schwarz SATA bulk

500W Xilence Redwing Series passiv-PFC

XFX Radeon HD 7850 860M Core Edition, 1GB GDDR5,

AMD PhenomII X4 965 BE "125W" 4x3.40GHz boxed

Intel Pentium G860 2x3.0GHz boxed

INTERTECH JY-X-5 Ventilation Midi-Tower o.NT.

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit OEM (DE)

müsste dann mal sehen was die für zusammenbau haben möchten das stand da nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

Hmm, auch wieder keine 100% optimale Zusammenstellung.

Arbeitsspeicher ist im Moment so günstig, da kann man 'ruhig' Marken RAM nehmen. Von TM Memory, falls das der Herstellername sein sollte, hab ich noch nie was gehört und ich bin seit 1989 dabei. 

Des Weiteren ist ein passives Netzteil nett, aber 500 Watt sind völlig überdimensioniert. Vorallem hört man aktuelle Netzteile so gut wie garnicht, ich hab z.B. Enermax & das NT schaltet den Lüfter aus, einfach weil es keine weitere Kühlung benötigt.

Die Grafikkarte liest sich jetzt schon wieder nach einer mobilen Variante, jedenfalls wenn ich dem 860*M* glauben darf. Warum ist in dieser Zusammenstellung wieder eine G860 Intel CPU drin? Einfach reingerutscht?  

Des Weiteren fehlt hier ein Motherboard ... Beabsichtigt?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Avarin (27. September 2012)

Nanü oO ich schau noch mal vielleicht habe ich das überlesen... okay nee habe ich wohl vergessen... 

Hmm blöd keine weitere Beschreibung zu der Grafikkarte. 

Okay habe ich übersehen das ich den da oben auch habe... Ich glaube ich schaffe das nie was zusammen zu stellen was halbwegs okay ist 


Mom. hatte ich nicht ein Motherboard ich schau nochmal... soo viele Fenster offen xD
okay da habe ich mich bei der Auswahl glaube ich verklickt mit dem Intel war erst schon soo stutzig.


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

Es wurden dir doch schon Beispielkonfigurationen genannt bzw. verlinkt. Wenn du noch ein paar EUR raufpacken willst, kannst du dir ja z.B. eine GTX 660 Ti kaufen. Kostet im Moment ~300 EUR, ist aber was die Leistung & Effizienz betrifft, wirklich sehr gut.

Außerdem bekommst du bei einigen ( allen? ) Bundles noch Borderlands 2 dazu ... d.h. ~40-50 EUR "gespart". 

Beim Rest kann man nicht viel falsch machen, wobei ich ggf. lieber eine kleine SSD für das Betriebssystem nehmen würde ... denn du hast ja bestimmt noch eine oder mehr Festplatte(n) im alten PC, oder? Die könnte man z.B. weiterwenden ... selbst wenn diese drei Jahre alt sind.

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich persönliche setze auf Lian-Li. Die kosten aber unverhältnismäßig viel Geld.

Netzteil kann ich dir Enermax nur ans Herz legen, 350 - 400 Watt dürften für den zusammengestellten PC mehr als ausreichen. 

Gerade nochmal geschaut, man bekommt eine GTX 660 Ti für ~270 EUR, nur eben ohne Borderlands 2. Die besagte Grafikkarte oben, 300 EUR, ist ab Werk übertaktet, hat einen leiseren Lüfter & einen Gutscheincode für Borderlands 2.


----------



## Avarin (27. September 2012)

nee übertaktet möchte ich nicht haben. So bei insgesamt 650 ist das schon am derzeitigen Limit was ich angespart habe.
Meine Nachfrage beim anderen Händler ergab dann doch eine pleite der wollte fürs zusammenbauen 60-100€ je nach verbauten Komponenten.

Habe oben bei der 1. noch den Arbeitsspeicher gewechselt 

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Das Netzteil

Super-Flower SF400Atlas 12CM 400W

Und das Gehäuse, was mir besser gefällt

3R Systems Design Gehäuse R370 Black, mATX

Der alte PC sollte noch ganz bleiben als Reserve


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

Dann nimm bzw. bestell doch z.B. bei hardwareversand.de ... die verlangen 20 EUR für's zusammenbauen. 

Darf ich fragen warum du dich für so ein NT entschieden hast? Glaub mir einfach, von einem Markennetzteil hast du mehr von!
Wenn ich dem Text von deinem Gehäuse glauben darf, handelt es sich um ein 'reines' mATX Gehäuse, d.h. du bräuchtest hier auch ein Micro ATX Mainboard.

Hast du daran gedacht?


----------



## Avarin (27. September 2012)

Ja du hast recht es ist ein mini Tower gut das du es noch mal sagst langsam seh ich vor lauter Buchstaben den Text nicht mehr.

also ehr den da ->3R Systems Design Gehäuse K400(+) Schwarz

Also dann auch eher das Netzteil ->Thermaltake Munich 430W

Ich geh glaub ich erstmal 30 min weg an die frische Luft damit ich hier wieder was sehen kann >.<


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2012)

@Rabowke: der Intel G870 ist zwar "nur" ein Dualcore, ist aber wegen seiner Architektur (deutlich moderner als ein X4 ) genauso schnell wie ein X4 955 oder 965, selbst in Spielen, die normalerweise von einem Quadcore profitieren. Da Du für den Sockel 1155 zudem noch deutlich stärke CPUs nachrüsten kannst, was man bei AMD Sockel AM3 / AM3+ quasi vergessen kann, würde ICH bei einem Neukauf lieber den G870 nehmen und keinen AMD mehr.



@Avarin: wieso bist Du vom Thermaltake Hamburg abgerückt? ^^


----------



## Avarin (15. November 2012)

Bin wieder dahaa  hatte ein wenig Privat um die Ohren und bischen was noch angespaart für den i5 z.B., habe mir mal was zusammen gestellt, mal wieder  

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)	

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9	

Thermaltake Hamburg 530W	

Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express	

Toshiba DT01ACA Series 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s	

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V, Intel B75, mATX	

Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155	

Cooler Master Elite 310 blau, ohne Netzteil	

Sony Optiarc AD-7280S-0B schwarz

ja habe wieder den Thermaltake Hamburg reingenommen ist aber auch erst ab 20 lieferbar  also nen feinschliff habe ich noch. das momentane budget liegt bei 750 €

Wenn Ihr vielleicht noch mal drüber schauen könnt.

zum zusammenbauen habe ich Bekannten gefragt der im Urlaub war und der würde es machen, er hat seinen Rechner auch zusammen gebaut.
Dankööö


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Das sieht gut aus, wüßte da jetzt nichts zu bemängeln auf den ersten Blick. 

vlt. halt noch nen extra CPU-Kühler dazu, damit es leiser wird. 


Und was soll die Graka kosten? Für 270€ gibt es nämlich auch eine AMD 7950 OC, die wäre nochmal merkbar besser UND vor allem: wenn du die bei mindfactory oder caseking holst bzw. eine von Sapphire bei hardwareversand.de, dann sind da die Spiele Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution und noch ein drittes Spiel (das war bisher Sleeping Dogs, allerdings ist da bei caseking derzeit ein leerer Platzhalter zu sehen - könnte also inzwischen ein anderes Spiel sein) schon mit dabei - das macht eine AMD 7950 effektiv so preiswert wie eine 7870, bei der nur Far Cry 3 dabei ist (bei den 3 genannten Shops)


----------



## svd (15. November 2012)

Und manchmal beträgt der Aufpreis vom "Core i5-3450" auf den "Core i5-3470" nicht mal 3€, wodurch man das durchaus machen kann.

Evtl. könnte noch beim Betriebssystem gespart werden, welches als "OEM gelabelte" Win 7 Professional Version unter 50€ kostet. 
Allerdings habe ich keine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit, kann also nicht sagen, wie problemlos das Aktivieren ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Wo gibt es denn Win7 bei ich sag mal "bekannteren" Onlineshops für nur 50€ oder sogar weniger ? ^^ Also, das hier zB sieht nicht grad seriös aus: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack, labeled (deutsch) (PC) - PCGames

und ansonsten sind es bei den normalen Shops immer mind 70-80€ http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/620886 und http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/458487 und das IST eben schon die OEM-Version, SB und OEM snid an sich das gleiche. Die "Vollversionen" wären nochmal teurer.

oder meinst Du vlt OEM-keys zB per ebay?


----------



## svd (15. November 2012)

Hmm, hab nur mal bei Amazon geschaut.
Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, wie gut das wirklich ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

keine ahnung


----------



## Avarin (15. November 2012)

die graka kostet 213,80 hab zur Zeit bei hardwareversand  die Bestellung gespeichert. Das Win 7 kostet dort 97,01, joar der kühler ist noch drinnen  

Thermalright True Spirit 90

 sollte bestimmt reichen, habe ja in meinem jetziegen auch ein cpu kühler und nachdem ich den sauber gemacht hatte war er wieder leiser


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Hm, wieso 97€ ? Ich finde die grad aktuell für 84€: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/OEM-Software/28239/Microsoft+Windows+7+Home+Premium+64-Bit+%28SB-Version%29.article    hast Du nen anderen Preis? ^^


----------



## Avarin (15. November 2012)

ähm nee sorry seh ich gerade habe nen Zahlendreher drinne 79,01


----------



## Avarin (19. November 2012)

Guten Morgen. Okay habe noch mal bischen überlegt und noch was zusammen bekommen also stocke ich auf auf die Sapphire 7950 wobei die aber bei hardwareversand 294 kostet und das Spiel ist da nicht bei aber egal.
Jap svd hast recht sind nur ein paar Euro also habe ich dann doch auch den i3470 genommen.

Werde das ganze dann mal nachher bzw. heute nachmittag bestellen und hoffen das es Donnerstag kommt  Mittwoch ist ja leider Feiertag. Dann nur noch hoffen das der Kollege fürs We nicht absagt zum zusammenschrauben 

Nachtrag:
Vergessen nun bin ich ja doch bei 812 Euro 60 mehr als gewollte


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Wenn du eine 7950 von Sapphire nimmst, sind meines Wissens auch bei hardwareversand die Spiele dabei.

Wie zahlst Du denn? Bei mir war es bei hardwareversand immer so: bestellt per vorkasse, online überwiesen => Paket ging tags drauf schon raus. Die haben auch zwei Konten, eines bei der Sparkasse - ich bin auch bei einer Sparkasse und hab darüber dann online überwiesen, dann ist das Geld auch im Zweifel schneller da als von zB Postbank zu Deutsche Bank    bei Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte geht es evlt sogar noch heute raus ^^


----------



## Avarin (19. November 2012)

na da ich das Geld hier habe, per Nachnahme, kann das leider nicht wieder auf mein Konto Überweisen >.< und da leider das Netztteil erst ab 20 wieder lieferbar  ist würde das frühstens ja dann morgen raus gehen und wie gesagt Mittwoch der dumme Feiertag hier also auch keine Post *ärger*


----------



## Avarin (25. November 2012)

Kupel war gestern da hat alles zusammengebaut, leider gings nichts noch ein Experten zur rate gezogen, Fehlermeldung geschildert, so wie es scheint ist das Motherboard defekt, es piep 2x kurz also Support angeschrieben und abwarten. Kann also leider noch nichts weiter melden


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Na super, das ist natürlich Pech...  Stromstecker waren aber alle korrekt dran?


----------



## Avarin (25. November 2012)

jup alles korrekt er hat sogar versucht nur mit dem nötigsten, aber ne nichts, die Lüfter liefen alle und die Graka lief auch nur eben wollte er nicht laufen. haben sogar alles nochmal abgesteckt und wieder neu aber ohne erfolg.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Das Board hat ja auch die Möglichkeit, ohne GRaka den Grafikchip der CPU zu nutzn, dann musst halt der Monitorstecker an den Anschluss vom Board - habt ihr das auch probiert, also ohne die 7870 eingesteckt zu haben?


----------

